# Buffalo, Venison, Ostrich...



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone know a butchers where you can get game meat and things like buffalo/bison or ostrich in Dubai? 

Cheers


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know any butchers in DXB (good SA one in AD that would supply all that) 

Venison you will get at any supermarket. Best supermarket butcher is Park n'Shop

Others maybe butchers shop and grill in MoE. They sell raw meat but it'll be (no doubt) expensive.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I don't know any butchers in DXB (good SA one in AD that would supply all that)
> 
> Venison you will get at any supermarket. Best supermarket butcher is Park n'Shop
> 
> Others maybe butchers shop and grill in MoE. They sell raw meat but it'll be (no doubt) expensive.


SA Butcher from AD delivers to Dubai.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi mac86,

I have seen ostrich in Spinneys before


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry for the slight thread hijack but does anybody know where can I find good biltong in Dubai? nom nom


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi dizzyizzy,

Butcher Shop & Grill

Enjoy!


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

@mac86 - if you Google "Ostrich fillet,anyone?" you'll find a blogpost from 2008 on umarsiddiqi dot com about it in Spinneys. I've no idea if they still sell it.

Not allowed to post links yet, hence the DIY reply 

-Jonas


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Sorry for the slight thread hijack but does anybody know where can I find good biltong in Dubai? nom nom


Or you can be a friend of a South African and he can make you some


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

AK47 said:


> Or you can be a friend of a South African and he can make you some


I can pay with Guacamole!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's supposed to be a very good butcher's shop in the Gold and Diamond Park if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> There's supposed to be a very good butcher's shop in the Gold and Diamond Park if my memory serves me correctly.


PRIME Gourmet Meats

I can vouch for that, however I don't think they do "unusual" meats such as Buffalo, Venison, Ostrich...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I don't know any butchers in DXB (good SA one in AD that would supply all that)
> 
> Venison you will get at any supermarket. Best supermarket butcher is Park n'Shop
> 
> Others maybe butchers shop and grill in MoE. They sell raw meat but it'll be (no doubt) expensive.


South African Butchery UAE - Springbok Butchery

they do biltong and as mentioned before there's delivery to Dubai


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheers for the responses guys, will give them a try.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I've seen lots if biltong in Spinneys Uptown Mirdif


----------

